# Tis the season



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

to make tuna salad. Altho it's in season all year up here in the mounteens. It's one of those"simple as an ass on a billy goat" type recipes. Curious as to how ya'll make it. My old standbys are diced onions, sweet pickle relish, mayo[real salad dressing is great also] and boiled eggs. A dash of pepper also. Chime in on how you make it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> to make tuna salad. Altho it's in season all year up here in the mounteens. It's one of those"simple as an ass on a billy goat" type recipes. Curious as to how ya'll make it. My old standbys are diced onions, sweet pickle relish, mayo[real salad dressing is great also] and boiled eggs. A dash of pepper also. Chime in on how you make it.


Yup.....I add a little bit of cilantro and garlic. I must say that I do not use tuna from a can or bag. Has to be fresh for me.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Use the same stuff but dump the mayo and eggs and substitute fat free ranch dressing.Mo healthier.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

How old do you want to get to be you old poot? A dozen eggs a week keeps you cackling.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah,well......while yer boilin'n cuttin' eggs I'm eatin'


----------

